# how a wind turbine is built.



## Chris (Jul 14, 2015)

Thought this was a neat video.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/84BeVq2Jm88?feature=player_detailpage


----------



## nealtw (Jul 14, 2015)

Impressive.....................


----------



## havasu (Jul 14, 2015)

Heights scare the crap out of me. Really interesting to watch though.


----------



## frodo (Jul 15, 2015)

really cool video, thanks for sharing


----------



## mmb617 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you. That was very interesting.

Imagine how hard it must be to line up and slide on the sections without tearing up the threads on the studs!


----------



## frodo (Jul 15, 2015)

mmb617 said:


> Thank you. That was very interesting.
> 
> Imagine how hard it must be to line up and slide on the sections without tearing up the threads on the studs!






if you have a rigger and crane operator that work together  every day.

it is like a symphony .   they know each other:beer:


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 15, 2015)

And since turbines are usually located in windy areas, that has to add to the difficulty.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2015)

I thought there would be a larger footing.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 16, 2015)

Chris said:


> I thought there would be a larger footing.



Almost 710 tons over 100 ft


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2015)

Still doesn't seem like enough, and only ten feet deep.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 16, 2015)

They also put down pilings first


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 16, 2015)

Don&#8217;t forget all the dirt they dug out went back on top.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2015)

In sure it's fine but there is a lot of tons like hundreds on top if that small footprint.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 16, 2015)

You can tell how much force by looking at the ring of nuts at the bottom. That&#8217;s some serious reaction. Did anyone notice how far the studs came thru the nuts at the base. Thy tighten them with a special device that stretches the stud and then runs the nut down and release the tension. Perfect tightness without torque, and no wind up of the studs.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 16, 2015)

The width of the base is important too as most of the force on the turbine is lateral. The tower itself is _relatively_ low in weight.


----------

